# Pruning apple trees



## takeadoe (Jul 9, 2001)

Pruning apple trees has always troubled me; I'm not sure I know what I'm doing and was hoping someone might provide some guideance. I've got various varieties that I planted 4 years ago as bare root stock. They are just now getting some girth to them. With the exception of 1, none of the trees have ever bore fruit. The lone tree that did produced one full size apple 2 years in a row! Right now, several of the trees have 6-8 lateral branches (between 18-24" long) and a primary leader (well, it's not real distinct on all of them) . My question is, should I be cutting those long spindly laterals back to encourage thickening and upward growth or should I leave the trees alone? The trees came from a local grower. All are "grafted" stock (I'm not sure of the terminology, but all of the trees have locally hardy root stock with various varieties grafted to them). Any help would certainly be appreciated.


----------



## the tree guy (Jul 10, 2001)

Mike,try this site;htt://DoItYourself.com go to outdoors than trees.or try: htt://treehelp.com.These sites have alot of information and how to pages.I can't beleive a guy from Michigan is having trouble with fruit trees.Well I hope these sites help.Your next state neighbor.: Dan


----------



## the tree guy (Jul 10, 2001)

My mistake MIKE,I've got Michigan on the brain today,have a logging job up there maybe.Your neighbor to the west Dan


----------

